# cost of digging and pouring the foundation



## modkfx450 (Jun 29, 2007)

well the title is pretty much my question, about how much can i expect to pay for digging and pouring a foundation for a traditional ranch style house about 1700sq ft.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

modkfx450 said:


> well the title is pretty much my question, about how much can i expect to pay for digging and pouring a foundation for a traditional ranch style house about 1700sq ft.


We would need to know what area of the country you live in. It will effect the price. Especially due to the depth required for the walls and footings (frost line or no frost line...etc..)


----------



## modkfx450 (Jun 29, 2007)

i live in central missouri, and i dont know a whole lot about how deep the walls have to go, but i would like at 8ft walls after its finished


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

In central Iowa, a 2238 basement dig for 10 foot walls with a 3 car attached garage (frost wall) and 300 square foot covered porch (frost walls) cost $1500, dug 6/27/06.

When you say you want to end up with an finished 8 foot wall, don't forget to take into account the basement floor, and possibly other factors. I built an ICF house, and when I say our basement is 10 ft, that height is from the top of the footing to the top of the sub-floor. By the time I added insulation under the basement floor for the infloor radiant, basement slab, and 12 TJI and 3/4 sub-floor I've got a clear 8-6" to basement ceiling height. That's none too high depending on how you run your utilities i.e. DWV.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

I didn't know digging was that cheap... what about disposal of the dirt? What about surverying and setting all the levels and depths and all that jazz?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

It may help to know that this is out in the middle of an open field...so space was not a problem. When he dug the hole, I asked that he not make a few large piles....rather many medium ones. I set the boundary's and over-dig area.

I used the extra dirt for back fill and moved around the lot making the finished grade. I back filled with a bobcat rental...I don't recall how much that was...but not that bad. The levels were established with a benchmark location, and the excavator operator did his work...man was he fun to watch....once he got his initial depth...I think he measured 2 or 3 times....and was dead on. The house was leveled from there with the top of the footings.


----------



## Equjumper (Jun 18, 2009)

*Cost to dig and pour the foundation*

Rippy Skippy-
I live in Northern New York, and the house is a a 2 story, 1300 sq.ft home on an open .75 acre lot. Can you estimate costs to dig and pour a foundation? Your thoughts?
~EQ


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Better to openj a new thread with your question
Many people ignore new posts on old threads, especially one 2 years old


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Equjumper said:


> Rippy Skippy-
> I live in Northern New York, and the house is a a 2 story, 1300 sq.ft home on an open .75 acre lot. Can you estimate costs to dig and pour a foundation? Your thoughts?
> ~EQ


 Scuba's right a new thread would be best...to fit your needs...but sorry I can't venture out on the locale pricing, too many variables. Check with 2-3 contractors, and then make your determination from there. If you're considering doing your own...assess your skill set. It's not for the faint of heart and untrained. I grew up on a farm and operated a lot of equipment from about 10 years old on... Good luck!


----------



## TheBrewNinja (Mar 10, 2011)

*Same question...*

Sorry I decided to start a new thread and moved my question there...


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

mod,

Missouri has some serious rock down below. WHERE in Central Missouri are you?

What do your soil reports tell you is down there? You can't begin to dig or estimate the cost of a dig without soil tests.


----------

